# Another Quad story....



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/10058495/Couple-make-medical-history-with-birth-of-quadruplets.html

Wow, is all I can say, one of natures miracles!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I didnt even realise that this was even possible! Amazing!!


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't know it was possible either!!
Absolutley amazing. Quadruple blessing!
Morganna xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Truly amazing !!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw! how cute is that!! amazing.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wonder if they've got any spare embryos now? must have been a cracking batch...


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

haha yes, I would definitely adopt one of those  what a lovely story


----------



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow !! I was shocked with our twins from 1 embie, amazing story with a very happy endng


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely story & they deserve every one of those baby's. 

I will admit like the rest I didn't even know 1 embryo could split into 4  Zillion to one odds right?! Xx


----------

